# Where to Live? I'm a pilot.



## nkitchen31 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello everybody. I am moving to Hong Kong and I am looking for some information. I will be working out of the international airport. Can anybody recommend an area to live that would be an easy commute? I do not plan on getting a car. I'd like to be able to walk (or a short cab ride) to the markets, restaurants, bars, etc. I do like to eat vegetables everyday, are there places to get organic fruits and vegetables? Also trying to find out how much to expect to pay taxes in Hong Kong?

Thank you in advance!
Nick


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Ask other pilots and you will easily know. Tung Chung is a good start.


----------



## No so serious Henry (Aug 28, 2012)

agree with Jwilliamson, Tung Chung is close to the airport, where you can still find market and restaurant. 
(honestly if you can afford the skyhigh rental, all the places along the airport express worth considering)


----------

